# Hollywood Tower Hotel Bellhop



## Master-Macabre

Aaaaaaaalright seeing as my Tweedle-Doom post sucked because I did everything last minute and didnt really show my fellow forumers it's entire creation I decided that my new costume will be documented from start to finish to show you guys just how much labor goes into making my suits. All of my costumes are sewn entirely by me so maybe I can inspire some forumers to buy a machine and learn themselves. The garnet is the story and background of the costume for if you care to read it, if not just skip down.

Since I was a kid and the Tower of Terror movie premiered on Disney channel I fell in love with the story about the hotel and whatnot. For those of you who don't know, the movie was based on a lost Twilight Zone episode about a hotel in Hollywood, The Hollywood Tower Hotel, that in the 1930's was the most exclusive hotel in the area. The episode goes that on October 31, 1939, 5 guests boarded the elevator to enter the Tip Top club located on the top floor, the 13th to be exact. Upon arriving to the 13th floor a bolt of lightning struck the elevator and it came crashing down. The doors of the smashed elevator were pried open on the first floor but it's 5 passengers bodies were missing. Along with the 5 guests, the entire wing housing the Tip Top Club on the 13th floor disappeared, leaving a gap on the side of the hotel with an outline of smashed concrete were it used to be connected. Everyone fleed the hotel leaving everything behind and the Hollywood tower Hotel was sealed up forever.

That lost episode inspired the movie, which later inspired the ride (which is amazing by the way) Supposedly the Hollywood Tower Hotel bellhops have reopened it's doors and are letting the public take rides on the still intact service elevator that gives passengers a peek into the Twilight Zone before dropping them 13 floors. 

Well enough of my blabbing, I've decided to recreate the bellhop suit (which btw are some of Disney parks most expensive cast member suits, costing about +$1,000 each) but making it much more decrepit like the hotel itself. I don't want people thinking its a zombie, more like one of the bellhops that was thrust into the Twilight Zone when lightning struck its 13th floor.

The costume will consist of a replica bellhop hat, a full face prosthetic, very similar bellhop jacket as the ones used in the lost episode, movie, and ride, and matching pants and shoes as well as contacts, wig, and fully made up hands and nails (no gloves I'm wearing this to school and I have to be fully functional)

Construction of the jacket is halfway completed and I have a few pics of the process from start to finish that I'll be posting up as soon as I can.

As a reference as to what to expect, here are some pics.

The hotel and its missing wings









The smashed elevator with no bodies to be found 









The lobby with everyones belonging exactly as they were left when they fleed









aaaand finally the bellhops


----------



## hedg12

Very cool! The TZTOT has always been one of my favorite Disney attractions - can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looking forward to it, MM!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Very creative idea!!! looking forward to seeing pics!!!!


----------



## fick209

Great idea, looking forward to watching your progress and how it turns out!


----------



## Master-Macabre

*Update #1*

Oooooook then some new contacts I ordered from Japan should be coming in soon (or not so soon) These are still pretty out there like my other contacts but they're in a natural color so they look like really exaggerated eyes which is great for a HTH Bellhop cause they were at some point living  and they're not exactly dead so I thought these were perfect. The brand is DollyEyes (the brand plainly states that their contacts are supposed to look very artificial) and I got them in gray. Ill post some pics as soon as they get in but for now here's some sample pics of how they'll look.

Believe me, these aren't gonna look all cutesy Japanese once I'm through with them


----------



## MorbidMariah

Neato! I would love some of these contacts for my Haunted Doll costume this year, but I have a very strong perscription AND a severe astigmatism. I'm sure they don't make contacts this cool for blind people like me! haha


----------



## scareme

Love the way everything is going so far.


----------



## witchywoman

WOW! Great thinking! Love the TOT!! One of my favorites. I love how they do all the staging. It is honestly a haunter's dream to be able to do that sort of decorating. I am looking forward to pictures. Love the contacts too. Do you have a link?


----------



## Master-Macabre

@witchywoman I cant even remember what site I bought them on but google "circle lens" and you'll get tooooons of pages and styles or google search "DollyEyes" and you'll get more then enough links of different sites that offer these exact ones I got. Just remember, since you don't need a prescription because they're purchased directly from Asia (their laws dont require one), you take on full responsibility if anything happens to you due to their use.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

looks so excellant! I can't wait for the next post!


----------



## Master-Macabre

*Update #2*

ok I TOTALLY underestimated how freekin hard the jacket was gonna be. I unfortunately could not find an appropriate fabric so had to settle for....canvas *sigh* I though "whatever I can distress it without worrying about it falling apart blah blah blah".........canvas was NOT made for detailed work. I mean the jacket itself is easy but something as simple as just cutting out the pattern pieces was suuuuper time consuming because the fabric is just so hard to work with. I mean it took me a good few hours just cutting fabric to have all the pieces ready. Production has been halted so I can take a rest cause I am just not in the mood to continue with this thing right now  Stupid fabric got my panties aaaallllll up in a bunch :finger:

aaaaanyways here are some progress pics. Still have the bottom half of the jacket to do plus finishing off the raw edges and the golden detailwork. Wish me luck. My hands are sore as it is from making just half of the thing. I swear it's the antichrist of all jackets.

The pattern pieces all laid out









The disaster area
and my babies 
thats about $700 in machinery right there 









Very basic idea of the top with just one sleeve









aaaaaaaand basic idea of the top half with both sleeves attached
(ignore the stripes and all the other stuff underneath it)


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Very nice! What pattern are you using?


----------



## RoxyBlue

As soon as I saw the word "canvas" I went "NOOOOO"! One good thing about it, though, it will last forever


----------



## Spooky Chick

I absolutely LOVE those lenses! I have to tell you, you are so creative! And you have the talent to pull your ideas off... add to that the fact you're young, Theres no reason you can't conquer the world. Hats off to ya!!!


----------



## Master-Macabre

@Up_Up_And_Away Im using a McCalls 4745 pattern. It's a Civil War coat. It's the pic below but I mixed it up to get exactly what I wanted. I'm using the top half of the jacket on the left and the bottom half of the jacket on the right. I didnt like the first jackets bottom cause its too long.









@Roxy I KNOW AAAAAGH!!!!!!!!!! I've worked with canvas before like with my Jackal jacket but that thing was composed of like 3 huge pattern peices so I assumed since I had no trouble with that, that this would be the same but it has sooo many pieces I thought my hand was gonna die and go all Evil Dead on me:finger: My thumb was bruised from handling the scissors so roughly.

@Spooky Chick Thank You! I try my best and it's my passion so theres no reason I shouldnt strive to be the best I can


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M.M. as always you never cease to amaze me!! I love the way the jacket is coming out, and I love the whole T. O. T. idea!!! Good luck, and I, like everyone else, am looking forward to see how this turns out!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Looking fantastic! That's not a beginner pattern... can't wait to see the finished pictures!


----------



## Master-Macabre

Thanks Ms. W! Actually I've always thouht patterns were really simple. The first and only other pattern I've used was labeled as "beginner" and I went from that, straight to this particular pattern and this one is labed Advanced  The steps are the same, there's just more of them because theres more pattern pieces.......and I swear Ms. W I'm gonna bust a nut if I ever have to work with sports canvas so meticulously again :finger:


----------



## fick209

Looks great so far MM!


----------



## BadTable Manor

Can't wait to see you all doo-dadd'd up!


----------



## Master-Macabre

*Update #3*

OOOOOOOK forumers, the past 2 1/2 weeks have been absolutely horrible. I'm having a hard time keeping up with crap in my life right now so I will eventually finish this costume for the thread but I've been encouraged to do something else for Halloween. I've changed my mind and this year I dont want to go with simple like the Bellhop. I want something absolutely wicked and shocking and disturbing and a lot of other things. I should have known simple just would'nt cut it for me cause a lot of time and effort went into this. Thankfully not a lot of money did so I dont mind giving up on it.
Sorry guys.


----------



## Lunatic

No... wait...WTF!


----------



## DarkLore

I'm with Lunatic....wtf? I loved the bellhop idea. You don't have to be over the top. I thought you nailed the right idea with the bellhop.


----------



## Master-Macabre

This year seriously doesn't want to happen. Haunted House I work at has been cancelled due to major money crisis, my makeup supplier is having some production issues and I more then likely wont get my prosthetics here on time, due to some friends having some drama I had to cancel our Weekend of Horrors trip this October. Just problem after problem. Sorry guys its just not gonna happen.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Have you revisited this costume at all? It's a brilliant idea - don't abandon it completely...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that sucks


----------



## Master-Macabre

I will as soon as I find a better fabric then that other one I bought. I totally underestimated it's thickness. Aaaaaand about that friends drama that kept us from WOH, they're doing awesome now, they're expecting a baby next month


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Awesome - keep us posted! In a similar vein, I'm thinking of doing a Haunted Mansion cast member costume...


----------



## dionicia

Thank you for this thread. It helped me this year with creating costumes for a friend's haunt. I had to make 5 coats (4 short and 1 long) and I used a bottom weight fabric for them that turned out great. I ran out of time for the bellhop hats, but those will get done this year. http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=423


----------

